# NG-Filtergraben für Koiteich?



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

*Filtergraben*

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der Idee eines FILTERGRABENS, wie er hier beschrieben steht:




Im Prinzip ist es ein großer Pflanzenfilter, der VOR die Pumpe gesetzt wird

die Aussage, daß er einen Vortex ersetzen kann halte ich für gewagt, was meint Ihr ? Wie sieht die Koi-Teich-Tauglichkeit aus ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Na hoppla, keine Meinungen dazu?
Hat wohl noch niemand ausprobiert, oder ?

Naja, so wie es aussieht werde ich wohl der erste sein, die Idee gefällt mir nämlich ganz gut, und optisch würde es zu meinen neuen Plänen passen.

Aber, sicherheitshalber setze ich es nur als ZUSÄTZLICHES __ Filtersystem ein, parallel zu Vortex und herkömmlichen Pflanzenfilter nach Bachlauf

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Doch, sogar schon gebaut (bei Bekannten). Klappt wunderbar - bei einem Schwimmteich.

Bei (starkem) Fischbesatz und insbesondere bei Koi-Teichen kann so ein Filtergraben aber nur *ergänzend *zum Filter in Betracht kommen. Dann werden aber Nährstoffe in Pflanzenmasse gebunden und es gibt keine Konflikte Fische/Pflanzen. Am besten funktioniert so ein Filtergraben allerdings mit *sehr geringem Wasserdurchsatz *- viel zu gering für Koiteich-Filteranlagen. Er sollte also einen *eigenen Kreislauf *haben. Damit hat sich dann die Frage erledigt, ob er als Vorfilter ausreicht. Was ich allerdings schon annehmen würde. Unsere Bekannten betreiben allerdings ihren 180 m² Schwimmteich nur mit einer Amax 5500 - nur um einmal einen Anhaltspunkt zu geben. Auch mache ich einmal ein Fragezeichen zur *Anschlusstechnik*, weil Koi-Teiche ja wohl zumeist mit senkrechten Wänden gemauert oder betoniert werden. Naturagart arbeitet hingegen mit einer quasi Endlos-Folie für Hauptteich und Filtergraben.

*Fazit:* Sehr gute Lösung für einen Filterteich - ersetzt keinen Bio-Reaktor (hallo Lothar   ), wo ein solcher erforderlich ist - sollte eigenständig (unabhängig vom Filter) betrieben werden - die Kombination mit einem Koi-Teich muss man von der Bauweise her hinterfragen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

besten Dank für die ausführliche Info.
Ich habe sowieso vor, den Filtergraben als Zusatzsystem zu verwenden, komlett abgekoppelt vom Vortex

Dadurch erreiche ich auch geingere Durchflussgeschwindigketen in beiden Systemen bei gleichbleibender Wassermenge

danke nochmal
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo Doogie,

letztendlich ist der Naturagart Filtergraben auch nichts anderes als ein ganz normaler Pflanzenfilter - nur dass er eben vor der Pumpe sitzt (was wirklich eine gute Sache ist) und mit der Folie des Hauptteiches eine Einheit bildet (auch sehr gut, aber ich bezweifle die Eignung für Koi-Teiche). 

Wenn Du sowieso vorhast, Dir einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen, besteht kein zwingender Grund, an den Naturagart Filtergraben als Alternative zu denken.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Der Grund warum ich zum Filtergraben tendiere ist folgender:

Derzeit steht im Zentrum meines 100.000lt Teiches ein betoniertes Becken als Schwimmbereich, mit 7x5 Meter und einer Tiefe von 2 Metern.
Da dieser Teich ja weichen muss, weil ich lieber in einem Haus als im teich wohnen möchte werde ich alles bis auf das betonierte Becken wegreissen.

Dieses becken ist mir aber für den zukünftigen Teich immer noch zu groß (wenn man bedenkt daß es nur die TIEFZONE ist und ja rundherum noch Flachzonen kommen sollen). Deswegen ziehe ich 2 Mauern ein, um die Größe auf 5x4 Meter zu bringen. Daraus ergibt sich zwangsläufig eine schöne Kammer für den Filter, und ein Graben... jetzt hätte ich die Möglichkeit diesen Graben zuzuschütten, oder sinnvoll zu nutzen.

Deswegen wollte ich dort den Filtergraben anlegen... wenn er schon mal da ist...
Oder spricht etwas definitiv dagegen ?
Vorteil wäre meiner Meinung nach, wie gesagt, daß ich 2 getrennte Filtersysteme habe, und somit die geförderte Wassermenge auf mehr Querschnitt verteile was das ganze ja langsamer und effizienter machen sollte

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

*Filtergraben und Koi-Teich*

Hallo Doogie,

ein Filtergraben ist auch für einen Koi-Teich geeignet wenn der Teich
und der Filtergraben sehr sehr groß ist und der Koi-Besatz sehr sehr
niedrig ist.
Auch werden dir Reinigungsintervalle sehr kurz.

Es geht,theoretisch,
aber ist sehr unzweckmäßig.

Eine Koi-Teichanlage sollte weitgehend wartungsfrei sein.

Oder möchtest Du jedes oder jedes zweite Jahr im Schlamm wühlen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2003)

Hallo Lothar,

ich glaube, Doogie meint, dass er *zwei *Filtersysteme einbauen will: Einen klassischen Biofilter (Du nennst das ja Bioreaktor) *und *einen Filtergraben. 

Geht, meine ich, voll in Ordnung. So langsam geht mir die aggressive Tour ziemlich auf den Zwirn, muss ich sagen... Man sieht Dir einiges nach. Aber wenigstens zuerst einmal lesen könntest Du.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2003)

besten Dank Ihr zwei,

Stefan hat schon recht, der Filtergraben wäre nur ZUSÄTZLICH zum herkömmlichen Filter und vor allem nur für einen Bodenabfluß gedacht

der zweite Bodenabfluss und der Skimmer laufen parallel durch den Vortex und die Filterkammer.


@Stefan
Keine Sorge, ich finde Lothars Schreibweise nicht so aggressiv, er sagt halt sehr direkt was er meint. Das ist schon in Ordnung so. Schliesslich kommt dadurch auch sehr viel Wissen rüber. Und daß man um 23 Uhr noch jedes einzelne Wort eines Posting liest kann ja keiner erwarten   

Auf alle Fälle nochmal danke an Euch beide, mir war wichtig zu hören daß es zumindest rein theoretisch mal gehen kann, und im Parallelbetrieb sogar funktionieren wird

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2003)

*Filtergraben*

Hallo Teichfans, Fischfreunde und Wasseranbeter!
Ich melde mich hiermit das erste Mal zu Wort, dafür aber gleich überaus positiv:
Kurz zu unserem Folie-Teich: angelegt im Herbst 2002, Wasserfläche ca. 5 x 3,5 qm, Tiefe 1,20 m, Volumen geschätzt 7 bis 8 cbm, erster Besatz im Spätherbst 2002 mit 10 Bitterlingen, 5 Goldorfen, 10 __ Giebel, 1 __ Schleie. Im Frühjahr sind noch dazugekommen: 2 Schleierschwänze, 9 Koi, 4 Goldfische und 3 __ Shubunkin.
Gut, gut, gut! Ihr habt ja Recht, für die Teichgröße eigentlich zu viele, vor allem, wenn sie noch „etwas“ größer werden. Kurz und gut; wir haben uns mittlerweile Einhalt geboten.
Bepflanzt haben wir mit allerlei Kraut und Gras in Pflanzkörbe und in der umlaufenden Uferzone platziert. Auf Technik wollte ich von vornherein weitestgehend verzichten, geht natürlich nicht ganz. Also; eine Pumpe mit 600 l/h betreibt unseren selbst gebohrten Quellstein am Ufer und eine Pumpe mit 1500 l/h einen kleinen Bachlauf (ca. 1 m lang).
Zum Thema: Im Frühjahr blieb natürlich auch unser Teich nicht von zunehmender Algenblüte verschont und demzufolge von völlig trüben, bräunlichen Wasser. Was tun???
Technik? Wie schon gesagt, war unser Ziel, nicht zuletzt wegen der Schwindel erregenden Preise, diese Schiene so schmal wie möglich zu halten. 
Gut, dass es Internet und im Internet Euch gibt! Die Seite „Hobbygartenteich“ gehört seit diesem Frühjahr zum meinen Favoriten. An dieser Stelle möchte ich allen, die sich dort und auf „Tommis Page“ mit konstruktiven Fragen und vor allem mit kompetenten Antworten einbringen ein großes „Dankeschön“ aussprechen, vor allem Doogie, der, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, das Thema „Filtergraben“ publik gemacht hat.
Die Idee mit dem Filtergraben gefiel mir von Anfang an sehr gut, so dass wir uns sofort Gedanken machten, ob sie für uns umzusetzen wäre. Wir mussten schon einiges abändern, weil uns auf gleich hohem Niveau keine Fläche mehr zur Verfügung stand und weil uns auch die Idee mit dem bepflanzten Kiesbett Erfolg versprechender erschien. Nach kurzer Planung  ging es auch schon los. Ich hob einen Graben (2,5 m lang, 1 m breit und 0,5 m tief) parallel zu unserem Teich aus und legte ihn mit Teichfolie (1 mm) aus. Auf der Ablaufseite hatte ich unter die Folie ein stabiles Rohr waagerecht  in Höhe des geplanten Wasserspiegels verlegt, um einen Abfluss über die ganze Breite und somit eine maximale Ausnutzung des Filterkieses zu gewährleisten. Der Wasserspiegel des Grabens liegt ca. 50 cm über dem des Teiches, ich muss also Teichwasser hoch pumpen, dafür fließt das Wasser aber selbständig in den Teich zurück. Die Ablaufseite verband ich mit dem Ende des schon vorhandenen Wasserlaufes.  Der Graben wurde mit gewaschenem Kies (Körnung war wohl 5-8) gefüllt. Das waren ca. 1,8 t. Auf der Einlaufseite habe ich zwei handelsübliche 20-Liter-Mörteleimer mit gut durchlöcherten Böden ineinander in den Kies eingelassen und den inneren ebenfalls mit Kies gefüllt, so dass ich bei grober Verschmutzung den inneren Eimer entnehmen kann, ohne dass mir immer der ganze Kies nachrutscht und ich jedes Mal ein neues Loch buddeln muss. Bepflanzt wurde der Graben wieder mit allerlei Kraut und Gras, von dem wir aber vor dem Einsetzen die Wurzelballen komplett von anhaftender Erde gereinigt haben. Das Gleiche haben wir auch bei unseren Teichpflanzen noch nachgeholt.
Liebe Freunde! Was soll ich Euch sagen? Der Filter ist jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen in Betrieb.
EIN VOLLER ERFOLG!!! Ich konnte täglich beobachten, wie sich die Sichttiefe verbesserte. Mittlerweile habe ich kristallklares Wasser und kann bis auf den Boden sehen.
Sobald mir das möglich ist, werde ich Euch auch ein paar Bilder zur Verfügung stellen. 

Beste Grüße!    Ossi


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2003)

Kurzer Nachtrag: Ich weiß nicht, wie das Smiley in meine Kieskörnung kommt, es war wohl 5-8.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2003)

Hi Doogie,

ich bin ja weit entfernt davon irgendjamenden etwas raten zu können.
Bin ja noch Beginner.  

Ich habe halt gelesen, von einem der Naturfilter sehr fertritt, daß aber vorher der grobe Dreck durch irgendendeinen anderen Filter weg muß.
Aber dann ist es seiner Meinung nach schon möglich fast ohne zusätzlichen "unnatürlichen" Filter auszukommen.

Mehr habe ich nicht gelesen.  8) 

Wie gehts denn deinem Sorgenkind??

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2003)

Ja, ja, der grobe Dreck! Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, leider erst, als ich fertig war. Ich denke mir aber, dass ich auf der eigentlichen Ablaufseite ordentlich Wasser einspülen kann, das ich gleichzeitig mit möglichst viel Schlamm aus dem eingelassenem Eimer mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe absaugen werde.
Auch hier wieder; beim ersten Versuch die ersten Berichte an Euch!

Beste Grüße!  Ossi


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Ossi,

nichts gegen Doogie, aber das Thema Filterteich oder Filtergraben ist allgegenwärtig und muss nicht erst publik gemacht werden   .

Im Filtergraben werden Nitrate und Phosphate in Pflanzenmasse gebunden, wenn das im Teich selbst wegen nicht ausreichender Bepflanzung (Teichprofil lässt das nicht zu, Fische fressen Pflanzen weg usw.) nicht möglich ist - das ist alles. Damit das wiederum möglich ist, muss zunächst einmal das fischgiftige Nitrit von geeigneten Bakterien in Nitrat umgewandelt werden. Diese Nitrobacter siedeln sich auf geeignetem Substrat überall im Teich an, bevorzugt aber in den Biofiltern, wo man ihnen auch ideale Bedingungen bieten kann. Ob ein solcher Filter erforderlich ist oder nicht, kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Bei Deinem doch recht hohen Fischbesatz würde ich die Wasserwerte (insbesondere die Belastung mit den Zwischenprodukten des Stickstoffkreislaufes) beobachten und mich je nach Situation für oder gegen einen zusätzlichen Biofilter entscheiden.

Trotz aller Vorkehrungen wird der Kies in Deinem Filterteich mit der Zeit verschlammen und zu einer festen Masse zusammenbacken. Man muss deshamb kontinuierlich und rechtzeitig Reinigungsaktionen einleiten, wobei darauf geachtet werden muss, dass nichts von der schmutzigen Brühe in den Teich zurückgelangt. Nur deshalb empfehle ich persönlich, nach Lösungen zu suchen, bei denen man den Filterteich von Zeit zu Zeit völlig (auch von Kies und Pflanzen) entleeren und gründlich reinigen kann. Durch das Einspülen von Wasser wirst Du auf die Dauer nicht verhindern können, dass sich der Kies von unten nach oben mit Schlick und Schlamm zusetzt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2007)

*Verstopfen die Kiesschichten im bepflanzen Filtergraben?*

Verstopfen die Kiesschichten im bepflanzen Filtergraben eines Schwimmteiches nicht mit den Jahren? Wo geht das Sediment hin welches in den Klärbereich gepumpt wird? Es wird ja nicht alles in Pflanzenmasse umgewandelt die dann im Winter durch Schneiden aus dem System entfernt wird? Ist da nicht ein Schlammgarben wie bei NaturaGart besser?
Gruß Gisbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2007)

das "perfekte" System muss wohl jeder für sich finden, da kann ich nicht sagen ob der Filtergraben von naturagart besser ist.

Ich jedenfalls bin auch im dritten Jahr noch zufrieden, mit Leistung und Optik.
Wobei ich zugeben muss/kann daß ich zu Beginn der Saison mit einem Schlammsauger so viel übergebliebenes Sediment wie möglich aus den Steinen hole

aber derzeit klappt es ganz gut
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2007)

*Verstopfen die Kiesschichten im bepflanzten Filtergraben?*

doogie,
Danke für Deine Meinung nur sind 3 Jahre noch relativ kurz.
Hat Jemand schon länger Erfahrung mit dem Filtergraben - ob mit oder ohne Kies?

Gisbert


----------

